# Any experience with Goble Kennels in NH?



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone had experience with them before?


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

No experience with them myself, but I knew I had seen that name somewhere so I did a search. Here are some other threads that talk about that kennel.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/personal-recommendations-breeders-ma-area-ct-nh-etc-

http://www.germanshepherds.com/goble-kennel.


Just FYI. Good luck!


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you're really interested in this kennel, I think Diane (JakodaCD OA) has some experience with them. If she doesn't see this thread... maybe you can PM her. 

I don't have any experience with this kennel. I was thinking about giving them a call when it becomes time to get Lucy a little brother. I'm leaning towards a show line pup, but I definitely have a soft spot for those dark sables, so it's at least worth a conversation to me.

My opinion from their website alone is they have some pretty good looking dogs. They're east german working line that tend to be mostly dark sables. No titles which is a negative for me in looking at potential breeders, but they are all health checked. Well, hips and elbows that is. 

Their dogs seem (and I may be completely off, just my opinion) to be a little more of the "family pet" type personality than hardcore working dogs. Judging from your previous threads, these dogs may be a little more your speed. Give them a call and speak to them to get a better idea at what they're trying to produce and see if it fits your needs.


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

I think you are right. I am not going to Sch train. Will do obedience and be a companion for my family. I love the dark sables also. Something about them. How do I find Diane? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

FLYWOLF said:


> How do I find Diane? Thanks for your help.


She is a moderator for this board. Her user name is "JakodaCD OA". You can either wait and hope she responds or you can send her a private message.

Here is an older thread about this kennel. If you scroll to the last post, you will see a response from Diane.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/142170-goble-kennel.html


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that would be me 

I don't know them personally, but Lucy Dog hit the nail on the head, describing my impression of them.

Their breeding stock comes out of Von Hena-C in NH, which I am familiar with. I had a male that came out of one of her males, and he was a wonderful dog, very middle of the road, go with the flow type. Would go all day if I wanted, or would couch it if that were the case. 

I now, have a granddaughter out of Reiko v Hena C, who has somewhat of a different background, and much more 'go go go'..

Tho, Goble doesn't seem to title their dogs, I honestly wouldn't hesitate to go check them out . I DO like that they are health tested, raised within the family, and would most likely be just what your looking for. 

I "think" someone on this board at one point not long ago, got a puppy from them, can't remember who, but really liked their dogs and was pleased with the puppy they got..


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

I live in Houston, Texas. Is there anyone else closer that sells Working dogs with less drive and solid nerves?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sure there are good breeders much closer to you..I would post, in the "choosing a breeder" section, where your located, what your looking for. Someone should respond


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Have you heard of breeders requiring Neuter for Males?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

FLYWOLF said:


> Have you heard of breeders requiring Neuter for Males?


I don't think they should require you to spay or neuter, as that's a personal decision, but I have no problem with them placing puppies on a limited registration. I'd like it if all puppies were sold on a limited registration until they were proven to be breed-worthy. 

I think simply charging more for full registration is a shady practice.


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

I will probably not breed the dog, but if it turns out to be an outstanding dog, and I would ever want a pup I could.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I agreed to spay in order to pay less for mine.
With her bloodlines she was a steal at $650.


----------



## FLYWOLF (Nov 11, 2010)

Did you get her from them?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Goble is Great!*



FLYWOLF said:


> Anyone had experience with them before?


Yes, I have a Goble dog. He was born on 4/1/10 Hunni von Henna-c x Gobles Mr. Newman. 

He is now almost 11 months old and is a very nice dog. No issues, he was one of 11 pups in the litter and is one of the more submissive ones. Amazingly obedient and willing to please me. Very smart, only took about 2 days to potty train, knows commands in German and English, Very social and a well behaved puppy. Is slightly on the whinney side when he is bored, but I am new to shepherds and hear that is pretty normal. Lower drive but still very interested in playing ball and with toys. He is a very BIG impressive looking dog at 10 months he is almost 75lbs and very tall. 

As for the kennel themselves, I absolutely love Susan and Don! They update their facebook pages with new photos of the puppies from previous litters and keep contact with you if you want for questions, issues, or concerns, or just to boast about how much you love your puppy! I went there and met them in person several times prior to picking up Sonar. All of their dogs live in their home and it is very clean. They are well cared for and very loved. The pups grow up being handled and playing with the 20 some odd other GSD's they have. 

All and all I have been very happy with this kennel and have recommended it to several people. They are better dogs for companion and TDI work, hearding and tracking. They do have a couple of higher drive dogs that would work well for schutzhund but their dogs are more mellow and intense looking. If your interested in high drive Schutzhund dogs let me know I have a couple of people i can recommend in the MA/NH area.

Sonar is 100% East German Shepherd and is dark black sable plush coat. He is an amazing addition to our family and I am so happy we went with Goble Kennels! 

In the photo: Sonar (10 months) and Onyx (5 year old Siberian Husky)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks for chiming in,,Sonar is GORGEOUS!!!!! I'm glad you've had a good experience with this breeder

I have a Reiko von hena c granddaughter, love her to death...My male was out of Vonhena-c's Wasdy..


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 2, 2011)

** Negative comments must be made in private. Thank you, Admin**


----------



## bakeordie (Jan 10, 2013)

$650 Wow I was quoted $1200 for a Pet!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this thread is 2 years old, and the 650 the poster paid was NOT for a dog from Goble


----------

